# Bad news



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's probably politically incorrect to laugh - but I did!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok then try this.. 

ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

👍


----------

